# Deer Disease Solved



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE	
September 22, 2005

Contacts: Dan O'Brien or Steve Schmitt at 517-336-5030 or Mary Dettloff at
517-335-3014


DNR Officials Confirm Two Cases of 
Eastern Equine Encephalitis in Kent County Deer

The Department of Natural Resources, collaborating with Michigan State
University, today said it has confirmed two cases of Eastern Equine Encephalitis
(EEE) in deer from Kent County and has two additional suspect cases at the DNR's
Wildlife Disease Laboratory in Lansing. 

The infected deer originated in two townships south of Rockford, a community
just north of Grand Rapids. The Michigan Department of Agriculture also recently
confirmed three cases of EEE in horses in Michigan, including two in Kent
County.

The deer specimens were submitted for testing by the public after some deer in
Kent County were observed behaving abnormally. A media report speculated that
the deer had Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD), but all have tested negative for
CWD. Testing by DNR and MSU scientists at the Diagnostic Center for Population
and Animal Health have confirmed EEE in two of the six deer presented for
testing, according to DNR Wildlife Veterinarian Steve Schmitt. Test results
suggest EEE was likely present in two others. Michigan becomes only the second
state in the country to document EEE in free-ranging white-tailed deer. The
first case was documented in 2001 in Georgia.

EEE is transmitted by mosquitoes, much like West Nile Virus. There is a human
health risk to EEE, as humans who are bitten by mosquitoes carrying the disease
can become fatally ill, cautioned Michigan Community Health Department Director
Janet D. Olszewski. It is possible that a person could become infected with EEE
by getting brain or spinal cord matter from an infected deer in their eyes,
lungs, or in skin wounds. The last case of EEE in a human in Michigan was
documented in 2002. While rare, state health officials urged citizens to take
extra precautions against EEE by taking action to reduce mosquito populations;
using insect repellents for personal protection from bites; keeping tight
screens on windows, doors and porches; and using protective clothing.

"It is encouraging that citizens have an increased awareness of wildlife disease
and, with the help of county sheriff's deputies were willing to bring these deer
to our attention," said DNR Director Rebecca Humphries. "We encourage any
citizen who observes a deer that is obviously sick and behaving abnormally to
contact the closest DNR field office during business hours or the DNR Report All
Poaching (RAP) Line after 5 p.m. and on the weekends to provide critical
information so we can continue to monitor EEE in this region."

The DNR RAP Line is available 24 hours a day at 1-800-292-7800. Reports also can
be made online at the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr by clicking on Law
Enforcement under the "Inside the DNR" menu. Also, the public can use the
Michigan Emerging Diseases Web site at www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases to
report deer that appear to be sick. 

DNR officials urged hunters entering the fall hunting season to exercise extra
caution while hunting in Kent County. Hunters should observe the following
safety procedures recommended by the DNR since 2002:

* Hunters should not handle or consume wild animals that appear sick or
act abnormally, regardless of the cause.
* Always wear heavy rubber or latex gloves when field dressing deer.
* Minimize contact with brain or spinal tissues. Do not cut into the head
of any deer that behaved abnormally even to remove the rack. When removing
antlers from healthy deer, use a hand saw rather than a power saw, and always
wear safety glasses.
* Bone out the carcass, keeping both the head and spine intact.
* Wash hands with soap and water after handling carcasses and before and
after handling meat.
* Thoroughly sanitize equipment and work surfaces used during processing
with bleach solution (1 tablespoon of bleach to 1 gallon water). Consider
keeping a separate set of knives used only for butchering deer.

Humphries noted that hunters and the general public should not dispatch any deer
that they suspect might be infected with EEE but instead report
abnormally-behaving deer to the DNR immediately. It is critical that these deer
be properly euthanized to preserve organs for testing. "Timely and proper
collection of deer specimens is crucial to accurate diagnosis," Humphries said.

EEE is transmitted by mosquitoes that usually frequent hardwood swamps.
Mosquitoes that have fed on birds carrying EEE can transmit the disease to
horses, deer and humans. The state has documented cases of EEE in horses in
southern Michigan for at least 40 years, and a vaccine to protect horses is
available. Horses, and probably deer, do not develop high enough levels of EEE
virus in their blood to be contagious to other animals or humans by direct
contact alone. 

For more information on EEE and other emerging diseases in Michigan, visit the
Michigan Emerging Diseases Web site at www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases. 
The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and
enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.

###


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

So is this good news or just another thing to worry about?

I know after the first good frost the mesquitos should be gone but darn it just another thing to worry about, I don't hunt anywhere close to Kent county but darn it.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update, at least is was not cwd, does kinda bite we gotta worry about another thing though


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

www.michigan.gov/printerFriendly/O,1687,7-125-1572_3628-125571--,00.html
Horses from Kent county were diagnosed w/EEE early in September
Mosquitoes transmitted the infection to deer


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

There are quite a few horse farms in that area. My wifes uncle lives near by there and trains horses. I'll have to let him know about this.


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
I just wanted to let you know we have posted EEE information on the State's emerging diseases website at:
http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases
Since it's a little hard to find, here is a direct link to the form you'd use to report a sick deer. 
https://secure1.state.mi.us/rap/
Jean


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

A buddy called me up at 9:00 tonight. Said he had a buck on his property and it was acting very strange.The deer could not get to it's feet, but spun in circles when approached. There were no visible wounds,or bleeding from the nose or mouth,or anything to indicate that the deer was hit by a car.The deer did not appear to be wounded from the youth hunt either which we 1st suspected. My friend even rolled the deer over to check for wounds on the other side, nothing.
He called the DNR and an officer showed up and dispatched the deer before I got there. He told my buddy he would take the deer to be tested and he would be notified of the results.The officer said we might have Muskegon counties 1st case of EEE. I really hope the test comes back negative.This was only about 3 miles North of my house.I would'nt even dare butcher a deer if I thought there was a chance it could have something that would make me very sick. This SUCKS


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

It sure is affecting alot of animals, imagine all the ones back in the woods people don't even see..


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
We received a call from the DNR field office this morning about this deer and will be receiving the carcass soon. Please don't jump to conclusions before it's tested.
Jean


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Deer hunters extra wary, but experts call mosquitoes the real encephalitis threat

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-25/112791915643210.xml&coll=6

Wednesday, September 28, 2005 By Howard Meyerson Press Outdoors Editor

Barb Schoonmaker is getting ready for another deer season. There are knives to sharpen and tables to clear. After Michigan's bowhunting season opens Saturday, her Comstock Park deer processing business may handle several hundred deer before year's end. 

But she is wary this year. The Michigan Department of Natural Resources recently confirmed that four sick deer found in Kent County had Eastern equine encephalitis, a mosquito-borne disease that resides in the brain tissue and spinal cord of infected deer.

Although its occurrence is rare, the disease can be fatal to humans. Hunters are being advised to be choosy about which deer they shoot. They and meat processors are being warned to be careful about how they handle deer. 

"We plan to take precautions, especially when cutting the horns off," said Schoonmaker, who has been butchering deer for more than 50 years. "We watch to see if they look nice and healthy when they come in. If any deer looks bad, I will not handle it." 

State officials said the four infected deer came from Cannon and Plainfield Townships. The problem came to the attention of wildlife officials in August when the Kent County Sheriff responded to calls from the public about sick deer roaming on their property and at Townsend Park. 

Early concerns that the deer had chronic wasting disease were eliminated. 

"We have four deer confirmed for triple E and two that died from unrelated causes," said Dan O'Brien, a wildlife veterinarian with the DNR. All six were negative for CWD." 

Michigan is the third state to report an encephalitis outbreak in free-ranging deer. One deer in Georgia was reported in 2001. Michigan wildlife officials say they recently were informed of another case the same year in Wisconsin. 

"It's rare," said Steve Schmitt, the veterinarian in charge of the DNR's wildlife disease laboratory. "What we have this year is something unique, but I would guess that we probably won't find it again next year."

Schmitt said hunters do not face a big risk going out in the woods if they are careful. The mosquitoes that spread the disease from bird-hosts to horses, deer or humans will be wiped out with the first frost. In the meantime, wear bug repellent. 

"Getting in their car and driving to their hunting spot is going to be the most dangerous thing people will do," Schmitt said. "It's the mosquito, not the deer, that people need to be concerned about." 

State public health officials agree.

"The risk is going to be more from mosquito bites," said Dr. Kim Signs, of the Michigan Department of Community Health. That should be the first line of defense against getting EEE." 

Area hunters say news of the disease gave them pause, but not enough to change their plans once the season opens Saturday. 

"Wild horses couldn't keep me away," said 53-year-old Jeff DeRegnaucourt of Rockford. "I'm actually more concerned about the disease as a citizen than a hunter. I live right in that zone, and there is a swamp behind my house. It's the threat of the mosquitoes around my house that bothers me." 

DeRegnaucourt said he plans to douse himself liberally with mosquito repellent while hunting and plans to buy a pair of gloves for field dressing any deer he shoots. He will also be more vigilant than usual. 

"One thing I'll be looking for is if the deer is behaving normally. I've never asked myself that (in 39 years of hunting) and, in all my years, never saw a deer that was not acting normal. 

"But now, I'll be more sensitive. I'll let it walk if something isn't right."


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> September 22, 2005
> * Minimize contact with brain or spinal tissues. Do not cut into the head
> of any deer that behaved abnormally even to remove the rack. When removing
> ...


This might be worse news than CWD. At least CWD is not harmful to humans (yet). The above bullet item from the press release worries me. I use a Sawsall to cut the antlers off lots of deer every year in my taxidermy business. I will never know if a deer killed by a customer was sick. I do wear safty glasses and surgical gloves in my taxidermy shop when I'm working, but stuff sometimes goes flying when the saw or fleshing machine is in use.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Sept 23, 2005; Mi. Governor Granholm yesterday signed legislation establishing a new program supporting the efforts of sportspersons to fight hunger in Michigan. (MUCC and NWF joined w/Michigan Sportsmen Against Hunger to establish a program funded by sportsmen to support wild game donations to Michigan families in need. The Governor's signing of this legislation represents a victory for one of MUCC's 2005 Legislative Priorities)
The new law allows hunters to contribute $1 for processing donated venison
when purchasing their license. We should all help those in need.
Should we be concerned about the possibility of humans contracting these diseases we are finding in our deer? Donated wild venison, has it been subjected to inspection ?
www.sportsmenagainsthunger.org/serving.htm
"the Food Bank has been in contact w/the Mi. Dept. of Agriculture w/regard to distributing wild game meat to partner agencies. They sent us the following info. Enrolled House Bill No.5196 Sec.6143(1) "
A charitable, religious, fraternal, or other non-profit organization that prepares or serves wild game in connection w/its meetings or as part of a fund raising event or prepares or serves wild game to indigent persons free of charge is not required to obtain the wild game from a department approved source" (2) "If a charitable, religious, fraternal etc serves etc wild game not from the organization shall post at the entrance of the dining area the following message--CONSUMER BEWARE-- THE WILD GAME SERVED AT THIS FACILITY HAS NOT BEEN SUBJECT TO STATE OR FEDERAL INSPECTION"
Regulations do not allow prison inmates to be served donated venison. 









41


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Fierkej said:


> Hi,
> We received a call from the DNR field office this morning about this deer and will be receiving the carcass soon. Please don't jump to conclusions before it's tested.
> Jean


 Any tests been done on our deer yet? What's the incubation period of EEE. That deer appeared to have gotten very sick,very quickly. Is that how it usually goes with EEE? If that was the case I would'nt worry to much about shooting one that had it,I just would'nt shoot the ones convulsing on the ground:lol: Seriously though, I'm dying to hear the test results. COME ON FROST!!


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
I just saw your posting and called our pathologist. The deer from Muskegon Co. had a cranial abscess due to fighting. There was an indentation on the outside of the skull where an antler tine must have hit it, just inside of the right antler, that went through the skull to the brain. The brain had developed an abscess with light green purulent material. 
Tissue was not submitted for EEE as an abscess like that would cause the symptoms seen. Routine TB testing was negative and routine CWD testing is still pending.
We see all kinds of interesting things here at the lab.

EEE symptoms in humans show up 3-10 days after being bit by an infected mosquito. I don't believe there have been any studies on EEE in deer.
Massachusetts website has a good summary:
http://www.mass.gov/dph/cdc/factsheets/fswnv_eee.pdf

Jean


----------



## grand river cat addict (May 14, 2005)

Fierkej said:


> Hi,
> I just saw your posting and called our pathologist. The deer from Muskegon Co. had a cranial abscess due to fighting. There was an indentation on the outside of the skull where an antler tine must have hit it, just inside of the right antler, that went through the skull to the brain. The brain had developed an abscess with light green purulent material.
> Tissue was not submitted for EEE as an abscess like that would cause the symptoms seen. Routine TB testing was negative and routine CWD testing is still pending.
> We see all kinds of interesting things here at the lab.
> ...


 Thank you very much!! That's great news. I bet you do see alot of interesting things in your line of work. What a cool job! 

Thanks again,
Dan.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

EEE shows deer herd's vulnerability to disease, like CWD

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1128462000294420.xml&coll=1

Sunday, October 9, 2005 
Bob Gwizdz (517) 487-8888 ext. 237, [email protected]

The appearance of a rare neurological disorder in a small number of Kent County deer this summer sent shock waves through the deer hunting community. And although it did not turn out to be what many feared -- chronic wasting disease -- it also did not sufficiently disturb elected state officials to begin taking the threat of CWD seriously. 

At least four deer exhibiting strange behavior died from Eastern equine encephalitis (EEE), a mosquito-borne pathogen that is hosted in birds and typically infects horses (hence, "equine" encephalitis). 

"You have it in horses, a few, almost every year," said Steve Schmitt, the Department of Natural Resources veterinarian. "You have it in humans every so often.

"In deer, you see it in the literature. There was a case in Georgia in 2001 and I just heard that they had a case in Wisconsin in 2001, but they did not write it up in a professional journal. 

"It's a rare disease, whether it's in horses or people or deer." 

When the reports first came out that emaciated deer were showing up in broad daylight, exhibiting no fear of humans, walking around bumping into things, many expected the worst. The rumor mill cranked up -- how the deer had been landfilled by county officials before the DNR could examine them -- and a mild panic set in. 

But Schmitt, looking back in his files, said he had, indeed, seen some of those carcasses, had tested them for CWD and they were clean. It took a number of weeks before the DNR determined the problem was EEE, Schmitt said, because he and his crew didn't immediately look for it. Finding EEE in those animals, Schmitt said, was kind of like a bowhunter finding a downed animal. They just kept following the trail until it led somewhere. 

So why did EEE occur, all of a sudden? 

"Everything came together just right," Schmitt said. "This is a disease wild birds have. They are asymptomatic. It doesn't bother them. But if a mosquito bites them and then bites a horse, the horse comes down with it. 

"And apparently deer, too."

Schmitt said there have been four cases of EEE diagnosed in horses so far this year, three of them in Kent County. 

"Something was going on over there, but even then, it was a fairly small number," he said. "Even with four positive deer, that's pretty rare with the number of deer we have. It would not affect the deer at the population level and it may be that we don't see it again in deer for several years or even ever." 

From a public health perspective, EEE is not cause for alarm; it's been around for at least 40 years, perhaps forever, Schmitt said, and we average less than one case per year. And while running around naked in the woods without mosquito repellent wouldn't be advised, you'd still probably be in more danger, statistically, from the automobile ride over there.

But the appearance of EEE should be an eye-opener, showing us how vulnerable the deer herd is to disease, and, more specifically, to CWD. 

The DNR's request for fee increases on the captive deer and elk industry to fund enhanced enforcement was ignored by the Legislature this session. The DNR got the money it requested; the Legislature found some general fund money by cutting the appropriation to the DNR's fire-fighting program, using forest development funds, instead. 

That's a short-sighted, one-year answer to a long-term problem. 

Had the Legislature raised fees on captive cervid operations, it would have provided the DNR with dedicated funding to keep its eye on the only logical explanation for the hop-scotch pattern's of CWD's spread around the country. 

Instead, action to prevent CWD from coming to Michigan will continue to be a year-to-year, robbing-Peter-to-pay-Paul exercise, in danger of snapping like a rubber band as the state's already overly stressed budget gets stretched tighter and tighter.


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi,
Just wanted to let you know that the deer from Muskegon Co. with the cranial abscess tested negative for chronic wasting disease.
Jean


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Oct. 1,2004 - Michigan Outdoor News- according to Doug Reeves, the current DNR Acting Wildlife Division chief. "no glaring red flags have been revealed by the audit" Most of the concerns revolved around gaps under gates and fences and lack of adequate documentation. The operators of these facilities were given an opportunity to correct these situations.
P A Act 190 of 2000, Eff. 2001; "privately owned cervidae producers marketing act" Game ranches pay a $500 registration fee, renewable every 3 years. MDA ADMINISTERS THIS ACT. The DNR and DEQ shall provide consultation. 
MDA employs a couple dozen licensed veterinarians, DNR has 2.
Game ranches have not brought any CWD into Michigan. DNR's Steve Schmitt says Michigan hunters have brought in parts of 15 CWD positive cervidae, including an infected elk brought in by a DNR Commissioner. There are many more hunters than there are game farmers, so hunters are much more important to our economy. Naturally there is no likelyhood of legislation prohibiting the importation of cervidae carcasses or parts therof into Michigan


----------

